# How long until my symptoms go away?



## anommay1013 (Nov 5, 2014)

I was recently diagnosed with Graves Disease after I was admitted to the hospital because my TSH level was less than .005, and my heart was racing. I had a thyroid uptake scan which showed an increased uptake, as well as an ultrasound and learned my thyroid is about twice the size it should be. I'm on Tapazole, 60mg a day. My endocrinologist said my levels have come down quite a bit, but I'm still having all these horrible symptoms! The slightest emotion/stress triggers a hot flash with stabbing pains so bad its almost unbearable. My Dr. said it will take a "while" for my symptoms to go away, but I haven't noticed any change. Other than being constantly nauseated and a huge increase in my migraines


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome and I am sorry to hear of your diagnosis. I will be straight up w/you. It probably would be a good thing to have your thyroid ablated. Most of us w/Graves' came to that conclusion.

And when we did that, we started to heal and get our lives back.

However, each person has to satisfy their own decision-making process and we all will be here for you no matter what you decide.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

anommay1013 said:


> I was recently diagnosed with Graves Disease after I was admitted to the hospital because my TSH level was less than .005, and my heart was racing. I had a thyroid uptake scan which showed an increased uptake, as well as an ultrasound and learned my thyroid is about twice the size it should be. I'm on Tapazole, 60mg a day. My endocrinologist said my levels have come down quite a bit, but I'm still having all these horrible symptoms! The slightest emotion/stress triggers a hot flash with stabbing pains so bad its almost unbearable. My Dr. said it will take a "while" for my symptoms to go away, but I haven't noticed any change. Other than being constantly nauseated and a huge increase in my migraines


60mg of Tapazole daily is a huge dose - you were likely very hyper.

Request copies of your lab results and post along with ranges.

Anytime your thyroid levels move you will be symptomatic. Once your levels get into normal range you will begin to have symptoms go away.

How soon do they want you to come back for a lab re-test? 4 weeks would be the best so they can adjust your medications and prevent you from going hypo.

My personal experience was going from full blown hyper to full blown hypo in 3 months - it was horrible and then I spent the next 4 years in a somewhat hypo state - never being able to stabilize my anti thyroid med dose. I also took Tapazole.

Hang in there - it will get better.


----------



## anommay1013 (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the lab report from 10/23, the week after I was released from the hospital:

T3 Total: 362
T3 Free: 13.6
Free T4: 3.58
T4: 17.8
TSH: .008
Thyroid-Stimulating Immunglobu: 537
Antithyroglobulin AB: <1.0
Thyrotropin Receptor AB, S: 5.49

I have no idea what most of that stuff means though!

Labs after I started the Tapazole:
(I don't have the full report)
Free Thyroxine- 2.10
TSH: <.008

My magnesium, potassium, vitamin D, and vitamin B12 are also low.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you post the ranges for each of those labs, please?


----------



## anommay1013 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry!! 
T3 Total: 362 (60-181)
T3 Free: 13.6 (2.3-4.2)
Free T4: 3.58 (0.89-1.76)
T4: 17.8 (4.5-10.9)
TSH: .008 (.470-4.200)
Thyroid-Stimulating Immunglobu: 537 (0-139)
Antithyroglobulin AB: <1.0 (0.0-0.9)
Thyrotropin Receptor AB, S: 5.49 (0.00-1.75)

The measurements from my ultrasound are:
Left Lobe 4.3x1.7x1.2 cm
Right Lobe 5.1x1.5x1.4
Thyroid Isthmus 4mm thick

Both lobes demonstrate mildly heterogeneous echo texture with increased blood flow

Impression: heterogeneous, hyperemic gland, which may represent thyroiditis or Graves Disease


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> Welcome and I am sorry to hear of your diagnosis. I will be straight up w/you. It probably would be a good thing to have your thyroid ablated. Most of us w/Graves' came to that conclusion.
> 
> And when we did that, we started to heal and get our lives back.
> 
> However, each person has to satisfy their own decision-making process and we all will be here for you no matter what you decide.


After seeing your lab's - I have to agree with Andros that with your levels of TSI and TPO you are going to be much better off having your thyroid removed. Having those 2 antibodies will make stabilization a life consuming event.

I would imagine your doctor is trying to get you out of "emergency phase" of hyper and hopefully will give you the option to remove your thyroid.

Do NOT take RAI to kill you thyroid - insist for a surgical removal which will make stabilizing on replacement much easier.

Alot to digest... It's all going to be OK.


----------



## anommay1013 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, this is all very helpful. I actually just spoke to my doctor about the medication because I'm so sick now I can barely function, and he suggested the RAI, because the side effects of the meds are just going to get worse. What is the difference in recovery time and stabilization between the RAI and surgery? I haven't discussed it in detail with my doctor yet, I go in next week to see him.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Honestly, the surgery is not really that bad. I was out of work for a week, but I could have gone back even sooner (I have a desk job). With you being so, so hyper, it might take more than one round of RAI to kill off your thyroid. Do you have any eye issues at all?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

With RAI it can take several doses to kill off. Stabilizing on medications is not very easy until the thyroid is completely dead.

Surgery is one and done - you are instantly hypo. It's much easier to stabilize on replacement medications.

Also, when you have high TSI antibodies and high TPO antibodies I feel surgery is a better option as they remove what those antibodies are attacking.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If you do the RAI, have the doc start you on Prednisone prior to protect your eyes. Do talk to your doctor about this. But, go for it! LOL!! I did and I am glad!

Hugs,


----------



## anommay1013 (Nov 5, 2014)

I take prednisone a lot, sadly. Especially this time of year. I am extremely asthmatic, and living in upstate NY, this time of the year is hardest on me. Which is another one of my problems, I'm trying to stay away from my rescue inhaler as much as possible because it skyrockets my heart rate, which has been in the 130s lately. I will have to do a lot of research on my other options. I was just REALLY hoping the medications would work


----------

